# Intel® PRO/100 VE LAN chip - what module

## AdamG

Does anyone know what module i would need to load for this nic..Intel® PRO/100 VE LAN chip (its onboard)

It is from this board.. http://www.giga-byte.com/products/8iexp.htm

Also, does anyone know what i would have to load i nthe kernel for the creative sound card?  ive heard the ac97 dri will work...

thanks for the help  :Wink: 

----------

## peuzz

try 'eepro100' for the network card an 'emu10k1' for the creative snd card

----------

## AdamG

eepro100 worked during the install, but after install, if i 'modprobe eepro100'

it says insmod failed..

said it could be due to improper irq or io....

*shrug*

any ideas?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## delta407

What's the exact message?

----------

## vtaoe

Adam,

 *AdamG wrote:*   

> eepro100 worked during the install, but after install, if i 'modprobe eepro100' it says insmod failed..

 

I've got an Intel i845 board which also has the VE networking on-board.  I have not yet configured it post-install in Gentoo (still building...), but I have had good results with Intel's e100 driver (not the Linux eepro100) while using Linux From Scratch on the same machine.

It's available on Intel's website at:

 :Arrow:  http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/File_Filter.asp?FileName=e100-2.1.6.tar.gzGood luck, and let us know if it works!  BTW, it's a binary-only, module-only driver.  Also, every time you run a make clean in your kernel source tree, you'll have to remember to re-install the module by running make install in the e100-2.1.6/src directory.  

ChrisLast edited by vtaoe on Mon Aug 19, 2002 8:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AdamG

 *vtaoe wrote:*   

> Good luck, and let us know if it works!

 

Thanks needed it  :Wink: 

Worked like a charm...

now i just gotta figure out the sound    :Confused: 

----------

## vtaoe

Adam,

 *AdamG wrote:*   

> Thanks needed it 
> 
> Worked like a charm...

 

Glad to help.  I beat my head against that problem off and on for a couple of weeks after I got my mobo.  I went so far as to install my old network card just so I could move on to some other things while thinking about the on-board LAN.  Intel certainly doesn't make it easy to find useful things amongst the pile of marketing crap on their website...

Interestingly enough, I finished my Gentoo base system compile today and the stock Linux eepro100 driver worked fine for me, so I didn't have to use the Intel e100 driver with Gentoo.  Go figure...    :Confused:   I wonder if perhaps my LFS kernel compile and your Gentoo kernel compile used the same incorrect combination of settings which broke eepro100 in the kernel itself?  Whatever mistake I made, I guess I picked the right options this time!   :Very Happy: 

FWIW, the only options I currently have enabled under Network device support are EtherExpressPro/100 support, and of course Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) and EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers to get to it, as well as Dummy net driver support.

Anyway, glad e100 worked for you!

Chris

----------

## AdamG

yeah..got the sound working

es1371   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

